
How to Streamline Your Product Development with Tools Like Slack and HipChat - maxchurilov
https://www.mindk.com/blog/streamline-product-development-with-slack-and-hipchat/
======
bradknowles
Except with hipchat, any files you upload to a chat room are publicly posted
in an S3 bucket, forever.

If you know what the URL is to a bucket that would be owned/used by a given
company, you can see every file they have ever uploaded.

Maybe that’s just screenshots, or maybe that also includes sensitive
information like passwords, etc....

Oops.

